

Using Emacs Lisp for CGI scripting - redraiment
https://github.com/redraiment/emacs-cgi

======
redraiment
Precently, it provides: 1\. Generate HTML from sexp. 2\. Nested scriptlets <%
%> and <%= %>. 3\. Process GET/POST request parameters. 4\. Access cookie. 5\.
Access session. 6\. URL redirect. 7\. Page forward.

------
redraiment
News: it can access database by edbc (Emacs Database Connectivity) mode.
Presently, it only support Sqlite.

------
zwdr
Thats nice, does this emacs-thing also have an editor?

~~~
redraiment
Do you means emacs mode for this stuff? If so, I think the emacs-lisp-mode is
enough.

